# Barn find tandem combination



## User42423 (28 Feb 2017)

Enclosed is an image showing my latest purchase. This is a c1937 New Hudson "Twin-Tube" tandem. Along with it came the sidecar. A c1940 Watsonian No;1 baby sidecar.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2017)

Thats a great find


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (28 Feb 2017)

Hi User42423. That is a really rare find and from what I can see there are going to be many many many hours of searching,dedication,and extreme patience in the restoration and eventual return to the road of this rather unusual piece of cycling history.

Happy restoration days,nights and weekends to you.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Mar 2017)

Blimey, the only barns I find are usually full of cow shoot and pigeons...,

Very nice. Many hours of joy :-)


----------



## EltonFrog (1 Mar 2017)

Crikey!


----------



## Ian H (1 Mar 2017)

Obviously designed by a bridge engineer. Can you lift it single-handed?


----------



## User42423 (1 Mar 2017)

Ian H said:


> Obviously designed by a bridge engineer. Can you lift it single-handed?


No, I can barely lift it with two hands, and that's with the wheels removed!!


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2017)

User42423 said:


> No, I can barely lift it with two hands, and that's with the wheels removed!!


just wait till you apply the brakes on a descent


----------



## fixedfixer (2 Mar 2017)

Exceptional find. Why don't I ever come across stuff like this? Really looking forward to a restoration thread fully documented with lots of photos on this.


----------



## fixedfixer (2 Mar 2017)

So the way the tandem from is 'bolted' rather than 'brazed' does this mean its kind of dismantlable for transport. No come across out like that.


----------



## User42423 (31 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> just wait till you apply the brakes on a descent



Brakes, what brakes?. The bleeding things are seized solid at present. Sadly, it's been relegated to the back of my lock-up for the time being.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2017)

User42423 said:


> Brakes, what brakes?. The bleeding things are seized solid at present. Sadly, it's been relegated to the back of my lock-up for the time being.


i have projects like that


----------



## 3narf (1 Apr 2017)

WOW!!


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> just wait till you apply the brakes on a descent


Wimp.....

Tandem riders laugh at brakes on a descant


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Apr 2017)




----------



## unicycleroger (1 Apr 2017)

Thank you User42423... Today we picked up a project. It came in a big box of parts... we don't know how much is missing (other than the obvious things like chainset, saddles, quill and rear handlebars) your picture really helped. At least I know where the parts go now. :-)


----------



## srw (2 Apr 2017)

Is that really a bolt-together tandem frame?


----------



## unicycleroger (2 Apr 2017)

srw said:


> Is that really a bolt-together tandem frame?



Yes, it is bolted together, but not for dissembling, it is just the construction method used. It is surprisingly stiff... but heavy! but considering the age that is not unusual.

We have just got it bolted together now, we had fun finding out which bolt when in which hole.


----------



## simongt (8 Apr 2017)

Obviously built in the days when Meccano was king - !


----------



## Illaveago (14 Apr 2017)

I assume that eccentric bottom bracket must be for tightening the chain?


----------



## srw (14 Apr 2017)

Illaveago said:


> I assume that eccentric bottom bracket must be for tightening the chain?


Yes - now that _is _part of a normal tandem!


----------

